

Roswell incident Google game - madao
http://www.google.com.au

======
D9u
I went around picking things up, then tried using those items on each of the
interactive portions of the site.

The doorbell tone changes, and I was unable to open the door.

Climbed the ladder, clicked on the horseshoes and the disk on top of one of
the building, which resulted in the alien entering the spacecraft and flying
away.

The scene ends with a newspaper headline regarding Roswell.

Neat stuff...

------
asperous
Wait.. why is this in .au/australia Google only?

Roswell happened in New Mexico I thought.

~~~
mavhc
It's not, but things appear there first, because Australia is in the future.

Never did get to open the door.

------
andrewchoi
Unfortunate that I jump to a search as soon as I tried WASDing.

------
EwanG
SO what do I do after I mess with the cow?

~~~
asperous
Go down the hole he's "eating"

~~~
bhickey
I love the ET Atari reference sprinkled in there!

